# Preparing automatic repair...



## blinbling999 (Sep 17, 2008)

This may have been posted already. I'm sure I can't be the only one who has experienced this. My computer boots up, shows the Lenovo logo along with "preparing automatic repair" and then just a black screen. When I try to use a recovery disk it goes to black after it loads files. 
Lenovo ideapad 100 with W10 home.


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/ht035659 This link will show you how to get a free recovery disk for your computer.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I too have been struggling with W10 when I get those annoying automatic repairs and I do every single step in there and nothing works. My only last option was to re-install W10 again (luckily I don't have anything important to back up). Last time I had this problem was a few days back and I did as mentioned above and nothing.... then I just clicked on restart and that worked for me (but sometimes it won't work as well).


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

The Lenovo ideapad 100 is a budget computer and doesn't really have a lot of resources. I'm surprised they come with Windows 10 because they barely meet the minimum requirements for running 10. They are apparently selling a lot of them as this is the 3rd or 4th I've seen this week having the same issues.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

texasbullet said:


> I too have been struggling with W10 when I get those annoying automatic repairs and I do every single step in there and nothing works. My only last option was to re-install W10 again (luckily I don't have anything important to back up). Last time I had this problem was a few days back and I did as mentioned above and nothing.... then I just clicked on restart and that worked for me (but sometimes it won't work as well).


UPDATE: Well, I just changed some settings in the advanced power settings and seems I have not been getting any crashes lately... (knock on wood).


----------

